

Fridge sends spam emails as attack hits smart gadgets - tonylucas
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25780908

======
vezzy-fnord
Yeah, this was the obvious prediction of what would occur en masse once the
Internet of Things set in.

Comforting to see it's happening right from the beginning.

